# Cancelled thyroidectomy



## Treeinthewind (Sep 13, 2010)

Have been on levothyroxine 5+yrs for underactive thyroid. @present normal levels GP noticed enlarged [email protected] visit.I had ultra sound(6/10)that showed multiple nodule with largest on left side.After this I became very sick.Swollen(including left side of head/scalp),in bed for 2weeks,blood pressure became high, nausea, bone, muscle,&joint pain.heart palpitations &xtreme sweating.I felt as if I had been poisioned!found mild elevated WBC&low vitD.After multiple dr. Visits &an Endo& to the ER.All blame anxiety bc I had recently been told of the US results.I couldnt express to my Dr's how bad I was feeling.My endo scheduled another(same type already done)US in Aug.I was so upset.I began searching for a new Endo.I went to a an ENT surgeon all records in hand he scheduled for a p.thyroidectomy(9/16) also Dxed me with LPR appt for FNA with new Endo.she did US no FNA.sent note to ENT extreme hoshi's w/gross abnormal right&left lobes. recommeded TT. ENT called me on fri. Cancelled surgery.Wants to watch&wait


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I think you need to find a new dr!! There is no reason to cancel the surgery if you are feeling so horrible!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Treeinthewind said:


> Have been on levothyroxine 5+yrs for underactive thyroid. @present normal levels GP noticed enlarged [email protected] visit.I had ultra sound(6/10)that showed multiple nodule with largest on left side.After this I became very sick.Swollen(including left side of head/scalp),in bed for 2weeks,blood pressure became high, nausea, bone, muscle,&joint pain.heart palpitations &xtreme sweating.I felt as if I had been poisioned!found mild elevated WBC&low vitD.After multiple dr. Visits &an Endo& to the ER.All blame anxiety bc I had recently been told of the US results.I couldnt express to my Dr's how bad I was feeling.My endo scheduled another(same type already done)US in Aug.I was so upset.I began searching for a new Endo.I went to a an ENT surgeon all records in hand he scheduled for a p.thyroidectomy(9/16) also Dxed me with LPR appt for FNA with new Endo.she did US no FNA.sent note to ENT extreme hoshi's w/gross abnormal right&left lobes. recommeded TT. ENT called me on fri. Cancelled surgery.Wants to watch&wait


I guess you are a tree in the wind! Goodness!! I would find another surgeon STAT! And at the very least, you need FNA.

Tell me please, what is LPR?

And what antibodies' tests have you had?

Any of those listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

You have been through a lot here; we have a great support group so stick w/ us. We are here for you!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I can empathize with you! I was scheduled to have a TT last week and the ENT who was going to do it suddenly left his practice a week before my surgery. I was thrown for a loop too. 
I have a lead on another surgeon and waiting for my endo to send the records over and schedule an appointment.
Hang in there and don't give up finding a new surgeon.


----------

